# Assos Summer 2018 catalog



## DNT (Jun 8, 2016)

I don't know if this was supposed to be released yet...

Shows some new gear I haven't seen yet.

https://imgur.com/a/z7tQl


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

One new pair of shorts. No idea what it says about them though.










This new design Mille jersey.

Not a lot I care for really personally. Lots of Mille stuff. They did a Mille pad in the Habu and Bonka tights. They Mille'd the Tiburu and Intermediate stuff.

Mille means heavier body type, looser fitting clothing. Not for me. 

The Mille shorts are just the NeoPro shorts with a looser fit and larger cut mid section. Yuck.

They're going a little too hard in the Fred direction for me. I might like their new Equipe shorts once I can read it in English, that seems about all for me.










These booties are looking pretty good.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I like the name of the new "cheap" rain jacket: Schlosshund. Comforts the loss of the Falkenzahn name. That said, the just released TiburuGiletÉquipe is an improvement on the Falkenzahn. No RXQ on the back, but the same textile as used on the Équipe, Cento and Camionissimo jerseys makes it more packable and also not as warm, which for most applications is a good thing.

T.Equipe_evo: Marketed as a prequel to the S8(?) generation shorts. May also use the "single panel" construction seen on the shorts of the BMC team, which allows for text across the rear.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

the new jerseys look like... well.... I guess saying it politely - I don't like them - glad I'm not in need any new ones.


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

Bring back the SS.13 jerseys!


----------



## askmass (Sep 28, 2009)

Srode said:


> the new jerseys look like... well.... I guess saying it politely - I don't like them - glad I'm not in need any new ones.


I'm with you.

I've increasingly disliked the newer ASSOS jersey designs over the last few seasons to the point where I have zero interest in being seen in one.

Just bought some of the newer Luigi Bergamo (former ASSOS R&D head) jerseys instead. Clean and understated with a few touches that give away the quality without being loud or outlandish about it.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I'm nor too fond of those new designs either, but the cut is not for my body type. 
I like the Campionissimo (I have a red one) and the Équipe (mine's yellow), and I'll put the white Équipe on my "maybe I'll get one"-list.


----------

